# dose anyone know about fw stingrays



## daveziegler (Apr 28, 2007)

dose anyone know about fw stingray i have too sting ray in a 125gallon just want to know some info


----------



## daveziegler (Apr 28, 2007)

im starting to think it was a bad to save these guys 
i found them next to the trash in a bag


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Seriously? That's just awful! They're fantastic fish, although depending on the type they might outgrow your existing tank. They are definitely predatory and can pollute water in short order, but they're well worth keeping. It's sad that someone would just toss them! Some are endangered even. Can we get more information about your tank and set up and what not?

Barbie


----------



## daveziegler (Apr 28, 2007)

do you think they will out grow my 180gallon 48l 24d 36h?
i know what to feed and the water is great for them (ph 6.5 ammonia 0 nitrate 0 nitrite 0)
my 125gal is just sand i run two 100gallon canster filter and to 60gallon bio filters


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Are the tanks cycled? Are there other fish in them? Yes, they can outgrow that tank. They use the bottom, not all that water volume at the top. Some rays could reach the wall with their tail when their nose is against the other wall. It just depends which one you have. Can you take a picture?

Barbie


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Holey cow, I need to go dumpster diving with you...now thats an awsome find! There was an link that I saw here that I thought was "Flatfish.com" but thats no good. "www.flat-fish.com" takes you to a section of Monsterfishkeepers dedicated to rays....*HERE*
PS: I believe "Sting rays" are only one type out of hundreds of rays. Not all have a stinger barb on the tail.
Edit*


> Rays will readily eat a wide variety of foods once acclimated. Suitable foods are as follows: Blood/black worms both live & frozen, Live Earthworms Frozen Krill, Live Ghost/River shrimp, Whitebait, Raw Prawns, Pieces of fresh cut fish, Cockles/Mussels & Live Feeder fish. Live bloodworms & Earthworms are a good starter food for a newly acquired ray.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

From what little I know about them most FW rays will outgrow standard width tanks, cause the more common ones get 1.5-2' in diameter. Many DO HAVE the stinger and while the sting isn't lethal you'd wish it was if you get stung. They love to bury themselves in the substrate so sand is preferable . They are predators and enjoy chasing inverts and feeder fish. Care is similar to most SA cichlids . They are Illegal in some states so check you local laws before bragging about them to your fish buddies, well too much anyway :lol: . That's all I think of of the top of my head, hope it helps and good luck! :thumb:


----------



## jgs240 (Oct 4, 2008)

Are they a light tan to silver color? Kinda of flesh colored around the eyes and gills? If so they are probably just a florida ray, which are OK in MI. If you dont mind telling, what store was it in Big Rapids? There are not to many that i know of...and that guy seemed to be pretty nice, i wonder if someone else owns the place now?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

daveziegler said:


> do you think they will out grow my 180gallon 48l 24d 36h?
> i know what to feed and the water is great for them (ph 6.5 ammonia 0 nitrate 0 nitrite 0)
> my 125gal is just sand i run two 100gallon canster filter and to 60gallon bio filters


 they will do well in a 180 for a long time. i keep 3 stingray tanks and here are a few quick points to consider: 1) you may experience sand in filter, as they become comfortable, if not careful with intake positioning. 2) they eat opportunistically 24/7, so like all predator tanks, match their feed portions with your maintenance regime. 3) they can be very difficult to accommodate with other species. options too small, including pleco, will be eventually eaten by the ray. options that feed too aggressively will force the ray into hiding, and may require hand feeding or risk weight loss. 3) keep a lid on the tank. rays are escape artists, and get better at it, the longer they stay within one same tank. HTH.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

daveziegler,
Can you post a pic of your orphans?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

if u post a pic some of us could def help u out.... im wondering why your nitrates are at 0?


----------

